# Cooler Master Stacker 830



## Dominik92 (21. November 2007)

Hallo, ich habe vielleicht vor mir dieses Gehäuse zu kaufen.
Bin aber immer noch am Überlegen - wegen dem fetten Preis

Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit und was haltet ihr von den Lüftern?

Wers noch nich kennt:- 9 Lüfter (4seite 1oben1(2)hinten 3(2)vorn)
                                  - jeweils 120mm
                                  - Mainboardschlitten u.a​


----------



## Oliver (21. November 2007)

Das Stacker ist ein erstklassiges Gehäuse mit viel Platz. Aber wie bei jedem Gehäuse kommt es auf den Verwendungszweck an...


----------



## Dominik92 (21. November 2007)

Also ich find halt:
-schaut gut aus (klar Geschmackssache)
-schön geräumig kann man auch gut ne Wasserkühlung integrieren

schließ ich alles nur aus Bilder und würde mal gern praktische Tests hören


----------



## Gregor83 (21. November 2007)

Sicher ein gutes Gehäuse

Aber ich würde an deiner Stelle noch auf das neue Coolermaster COSMOS Gehäuse mit ESA Features warten. Sollte ja bald in Produktion gehen. 

Alles hängt von Nvidia ab.

Sieh dir doch mal die Cosmos Serie genauer an


----------



## Dominik92 (21. November 2007)

Also des Cosmos find ich nich schlecht aber des mit den ESA-Features musste mir noch mal erklären hab dazu nämlich nichts gefunden

Außerdem hätt ich gern irgendwie n Fenster an der Seite und des gefällt mir halt am Stacker sehr gut  mit den 4 Lüftern und dem Mesh
Is halt mal was andres als Plexiglas.


----------



## Gregor83 (21. November 2007)

Dominik92 schrieb:


> Also des Cosmos find ich nich schlecht aber des mit den ESA-Features musste mir noch mal erklären hab dazu nämlich nichts gefunden



Siehe hier:

http://www.hardware-mag.de/news.php?id=40923


----------



## Dominik92 (21. November 2007)

Gute Idee von CM echt
Lüftersteuerung hab ich aber schon
Wo meint ihr ist die Kühlung besser Stacker oder Cosmos


----------



## Gregor83 (21. November 2007)

Beim Cosmos!

Der hat mehr als genug Lüfter. Man kann ja noch zusätzliche einbauen falls nötig. Sind ja noch Plätze frei.

Aber mehr Lüfter mehr Lärm. Und wenn du derart übertaktest, um dermaßen viel Wärme abzuleiten solltest du sowieso die Möglichkeit einer Wasserkühlung in Betracht ziehen.

Der Cosmos hat ja bauseits schon Eingänge für Schläuche einer externen Wasserkühlung.

Also mein nächstes Gehäuse wird auf jeden Fall der COSMOS mit ESA Features. Warte nur bis die das Teil rausbringen!


----------



## Gregor83 (21. November 2007)

... und vergiss nicht die bereits vormontierte Schalldämmung  beim Cosmos ...


----------



## altness (21. November 2007)

also ich finde auch, dass das stacker ein sehr schickes gehäuse ist, nur gehts mir auch hier so wie dir, dass es mir einfach zu teuer ist. dabei gibt es eine sehr ähnliche alternative: nzxt zero. das ist auch ein schicker tower, wie ich finde und weißt ähnliche qualitäten auf. die größten nachteile die ich über das gehäuse fand, waren, dass man beim netzteileinbau den oberen lüfter vorher entfernen muss, und dass es fingerabdrücke gibt beim anfassen. dagegen sind 8 von den 9 installierbaren lüftern schon vorher installiert und sollen ausgesprochen leise sein. es gibt zahlreiche tests, also lies selbst
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=4834
und bei 140 kann man nicht wirklich meckern, wenn man bedenkt, dass gute lüfter schon mal gerne 10-15 kosten(also insgesamt 70-105), kannste das schon wieder vom preis abziehen


----------



## Dominik92 (21. November 2007)

Stimmt haste recht. Des hat sehr viel ähnlichkeit zum Stacker

Aber wisst ihr , ich war auf der GC 07 und hab da den Phenom mit dem Stacker gesehen und da war dann nun mal der gewisse wow Effekt
Verscheinlich kennt der ein oder andere des auch 

Und so lange ich nichs bessers seh wirds schwer mich zu überzeugen

Hat den eigentlich keiner selbst den Prachtbau


----------



## Gregor83 (22. November 2007)

Dominik92 schrieb:


> Verscheinlich kennt der ein oder andere des auch ...



 "Verscheinlich" hast du recht


Der Stacker ist eben ein Klassiker. Wirst sicher zufrieden damit. Ich warte trotzdem auf den neuen Cosmos - gerade wegen den neuen ESA Features welche der neue 780i/a Chipsatz unterstützen wird!


----------



## Downnine (22. November 2007)

Hallo Dominik92, 

möchte Dir gerne einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht zum Stacker 830 geben, da ich selber eines besitze. Fairerweise muss ich aber dazu sagen das ich eine der ersten Revisionen habe, also denke das Coolermaster evtl. in einigen dingen nachgebessert hat. 

Zur Verarbeitung, die ist im großen und ganzen gut: Von außen sieht es echt top aus und keine Mängel zu erkennen. Kleine Probleme Offenbaren sich im inneren, so wir das Meshgitter mittels Laschen durch die Seitenwand geführt und dann um gebogen. Die Umgebogenen Kanten stehen dann aber so weit vor das sie beim Befestigen der Seitenwand am Gehäuse das Aluminium zerkratzen. Das ist zwar im Montierten Zustand nicht sichtbar, aber doch sehr ärgerlich.
Auch ein weiteres Umbiegen bringt da nichts,  es ist sehr schade wenn mann sich das öffnen des Gehäuses jedesmal genau überlegt um nicht noch mehr zu verkratzen.
Ein weiterer Minuspunkt ist die Montage von Steckkarten (PCI/PCI-Ex), die Führungen die der Schraube gegenüberliegen, also beim Mainboard, sind zu klein. Ich musste alle meine Steckkarten an der Lasche vorne etwas nach vorne biegen, sonst passt es nicht oder nur sehr schwer. 
Der Mainboardschlitten mit welchen man das Mainboard einfach hinten rausnehmen kann sitzt recht locker und schließt das Gehäuse hinten nur schlecht ab. 
Alles weitere macht einen guten und Solide verarbeiteten Eindruck. 
Besonders gut finde ich das ToolFree Design, nur die Optischen Laufwerke würde ich bei Drezahlschleudern Festschrauben. 

Die Lüfter sind top, habe mir gleich noch welche nachbestellt. Setze sie mit einer Lüftersteuerung ein, keine störenden Regelgeräusche (Flattern, Surren) und bei 12V sind sie auch noch gut ertragbar. Wobei letzteres im Ohr des Betrachters liegt.   

Das Mesh-design, halte ich selber für diskussionsfähig. Man muss sich im klaren sein dass, das Gehäuse komplett offen ist. Das bedeutet keine Dämmung und kein Staubschutz. Letzteres ist echt übel, mindestens einmal im Monat sollte man das Gehäuse entstauben. Da hilft leider auch kein Überdruck mittels Lüfter. Arbeite gerade daran die Seitenteile mit PlexiGlas zu verkleiden.   
Ein Plus für dieses Design ist die Kühlung, betreibe das Gehäuse mit 3X120er Lüftern und einem Zalman 9700. CPU Idle liegt bei ca. 25 Grad und unter Volllast ca. 35 Grad. Intel E6750 leicht übertaktet (@2,8Ghz).
Aber genauso stelle ich mir die Frage was soll man mit vier weiteren Lüftern im Seitenteil? Für ne WaKü? Nein, leider ist der Rahmen der mitgeliefert wird für eine Wasserkühlung gänzlich ungeeignet. Erstens ist er aus Kunststoff und zum zweiten lässt sich an ihm nur ohne große Experimente ein Dual 140er Radiator befestigen. So einen gibt es meines Wissens nach bis jetzt noch nicht. 
Wenn du eine Wasserkühlung verbauen möchtest dann solltest du dir selber einen Rahmen für die Seitenwand fertigen oder mit 120er Radiatoren arbeiten. Mit Selbstmontage bekommst du auch mit vielen Designproblemen   einen Dual 120er in den Deckel. Als letztes bleibt noch als Montage Möglichkeit die Front, generell die beste Lösung wenn du nicht über viele Laufwerke verfügst und der Ausgleichsbehälter nicht in die Front muss.
Außerdem bläst du dein ganzes Gehäuse mit der warmen Wakü Luft voll.

Zum Gewicht kann ich nur für mich sprechen, jeder mag das anders sehen.
Ich zocke nicht gerade oft auf Lan Party's , wenn es aber dann mal der Fall ist dann esse ich morgen immer eine Scheibe Schwarzbrot mehr. Im ernst, das Gehäuse die Treppe hoch oder runter zu tragen ist echt Hammer. Möchte erst gar nicht wissen was es mit Komponenten wiegt und auch nicht was es denn mit einer Wasserkühlung wiegt.

Hoffe es ist Dir nicht zu viel Text und hoffe auch das du weißt das es mein persönlicher Eindruck ist. Ich stand auch eines Tages mit leuchtenden Augen vor diesem Gehäuse und musste feststellen das es auch nur das tut was andere Gehäuse auch tun, PC-Komponenten zusammenhalten. Das macht es aber sehr gut und in einem Wahnsinnigen Design. Ich bin bereit über die Minuspunkte hinweg zu sehen und bin mit diesem Gehäuse sehr glücklich.

MfG Downnine


----------



## Gregor83 (22. November 2007)

Downnine schrieb:


> Arbeite gerade daran die Seitenteile mit PlexiGlas zu verkleiden...



Plexiglas. Komplett. Die Seitenteile. Weil Plexiglas ja ne tolle Wärmeleitfähigkeit hat. Viel Spaß mit deinem Hitzestau. 

Plexi ist das schlechteste überhaupt was du verbauen kannst.

Aluminium besitzt ne super Wärmeleitfähigkeit. Oder Stahl, ist aber sehr schwer.

Mesh ist natürlich top aber das Problem mit dem Staub ist wirklich schlimm. Am besten Aluminium! Leicht, stabil und kühl.


----------



## Dominik92 (22. November 2007)

Also erst mal richtig großes Lob an dich Downnine, dass du so viel Zeit für mich investiert und alles genau erklärt hast!!!

Warn viele Sachen dabei, die ich noch nich gewusst hab, obwohl einer aus meiner Klasse auch des Gehäuse hat. Aber gut der hat auch viel Geld und keine Ahnung.

Aber des was du da ''negatives'' sagst betrifft mich eigentlch weniger, da ich ganz selten auf LANs bin und auch nich umbedingt ''2 linke Händ mit lauter Dauma dran'' hab  und schon bissal Erfahrung mit Modding hab.

Wünsch mir ne Wasserkühlung zu Weihnachten mit 360er, kommt aber wenn dann unten, über diese Bodenlüftung rein 

Trotzdem vielen vielen Dank für die aufschlussreiche Antwort


----------



## Dominik92 (22. November 2007)

Bin grad am Überlegen welche Lüfter es sein sollen

Meine Idee waren welche mit gelben oder orangen Leds

Was haltet ihr von denen hier http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...=3901&osCsid=319809976b603428dea7070a42f844b9

Oder welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen (120-140mm Preis eigent. egal)


----------



## Downnine (22. November 2007)

Gregor83 schrieb:


> Plexiglas. Komplett. Die Seitenteile. Weil Plexiglas ja ne tolle Wärmeleitfähigkeit hat. Viel Spaß mit deinem Hitzestau.
> 
> Plexi ist das schlechteste überhaupt was du verbauen kannst.
> 
> Aluminium besitzt ne super Wärmeleitfähigkeit. Oder Stahl, ist aber sehr schwer.



Sehe dem ganzen gelassen entgegen, ich kann Vorne noch einen 120er Nachrüsten wenn es sein muss. Und es reicht Dicke wenn 2x120 rein und 2x120 raus blasen. 
Alu oder Stahl ist für mich uninterssant, da ich zu denen zähle die Modding und Overclocking gerne unter einen Hut bringen. Möchte ja nicht den 3DMark Weltrekord aufstellen und muss um ein bis zwei grad Gehäuse Temperatur kämpfen. (Mir ist klar das es dies nicht mit einer konventionellen Kühlung drin ist) 

@Dominik92 
Gern geschehen, solltest du noch Fragen haben dann Frag einfach


----------



## Dominik92 (22. November 2007)

Ja hallo nochmal. Also hab mal bei CM angerufen
Die Wissen gar nichs von den angesprochenen Problemchen

Haben mir aber versichert dass ich es beanstanden könnte wenns nich passt

Naja mal schaun vielleicht wirds Ja nochn bissal billiger, dann seh ich auch über die Kleinigkeiten hinweg

Weil wenn ich für ~230 nichs absolut perfektes grieg dann weiß ich auch nich mehr


----------



## altness (22. November 2007)

hinweis: gehäusepreise fallen so gut wie nie...leider^^


----------



## Downnine (22. November 2007)

Dominik92 schrieb:


> Ja hallo nochmal. Also hab mal bei CM angerufen
> Die Wissen gar nichs von den angesprochenen Problemchen
> 
> Haben mir aber versichert dass ich es beanstanden könnte wenns nich passt



Natürlich nicht! 
Wenn jeder Hersteller immer die Wahrheit und die Probleme verraten würde dann würden sie einerseits nichts verkaufen und zum anderen hätten PCGamesHardware und Co. keine Daseinsberechtigung! Jeder kaschiert die Macken. 
Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst das Du eine ehrliche Antwort von denen bekommst, oder?


----------



## Gregor83 (23. November 2007)

Downnine schrieb:


> Möchte ja nicht den 3DMark Weltrekord aufstellen ...



Naja dann! Dann muss das ganze nur cool aussehen 

Und dazu muss man natürlich durchsehen, das ist wahr. 

Naja, ich warte noch auf die transparente Metallkomponente.Lange dauerts nimma *g*


----------

